# How often does your 2-3 year old poop?



## melmcwhorter (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder something. My 2.5 year old boy poops three, sometimes four times a day lately. Not diarrhea, but not altogether hard either.

Before I email my doctor with what sounds like an OCD question, I thought I'd put it to this wonderful forum.

How often does your toddler poop? Should I be worried, you think?

Thanks!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

DS is not quite 2 yet but he is very erratic. Some days not at all, most days once a day, other days 2, 3, 4 times a day (but still fairly solid).


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anywhere between 1 and 4 times a day with 2 being the norm. Sometimes it's solid, other times it's more of a peanut butter consistency.


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

My almost 3yo DD poops about every other day. Sometimes every 2 days.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dd is a little older, 3y8m, and for the last year or two she has pooped daily 1-4 times. Usually once, I'd say, but fairly frequently 2 or 3x.

I think some of the variability is seasonal (due to diet); in the summer she eats a lot of fruit...she loves fruit, and my mama has some nice berry patches that she raids on a nearly daily basis. So, in fruit season I think she goes more frequently, and once this summer she gave herself purple runs from eating so many blackberries.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skippy918* 
Anywhere between 1 and 4 times a day with 2 being the norm. Sometimes it's solid, other times it's more of a peanut butter consistency.

This ^^^^

My DD is 2yrs9mo and since she ditched the diapers recently I've noticed she will skip a day now and then.


----------



## melmcwhorter (Feb 22, 2008)

Whew! I appreciate those who chimed in here ~ I feel better already, and won't bother my oh-so-tolerant doctor.

Thanks!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

My DS2 has always been a frequent pooper. Ever since he was a baby.... And now, nearly 4, it's still multiple times a day and quite soft.

I did talk to his pediatrician about it once at a check-up. And after a quick run down of DS2's diet(LOTS of fresh fruits and veggies, yogurt, and still nursing) it was quickly determined that it was entirely normal and just because he has a good diet. Icky, but, eh.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

At least twice a day & it's rarely hard/solid.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

DD is almost 2 and poops anywhere between once every 2 days to 3 times per day.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

my son will be 3 on the 27th, he poops once or twice a day. we eat a LOT of leafy green vegetables. when he has more starchy carbs with lower nutrient density he poops less often more fruits and veggies and he poops more often.


----------



## faithsstuff (Nov 30, 2008)

my ds poop one time a day. I'm cracking up b/c I don't even know how many times I poop a day! His poops are rarely hard but are very differant (better) then before he was lactose free.


----------

